
Prime Now drivers sue Amazon, say they were cheated on wages and breaks - thehoff
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/prime-now-drivers-sue-amazon-say-they-were-cheated-on-wages-and-breaks/
======
atopuzov
This is how Amazon rolls, screw the workers to please the customers, and
fatten the wallets for Her Jeff.

